# New Wilderness Maps - Comments Wanted



## Gozzy (Jul 5, 2006)

As some of you may have noted from previous threads I've been promising some additional map generators on my site recently and I'd like to get some feedback on the early results of my latest efforts.

This is a wilderness encounter map generator which creates forest maps and will, when finished, include water features and ruins. I am interested in feedback on the attached image and any ideas people may have. Do please take a look at the attached thumbnail and let me know what you think. The full size image can be found here  (it's fairly large so watch out).

Cheers!


----------



## terrainmonkey (Jul 8, 2006)

gozzy,

this looks great, and would make a great addition to your site. Its perfect for making encounter areas out of, and with the ruins added i could go to town on a map like this. give me a couple of days, i'll play with the example and see what i can come up with.


----------



## rom90125 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree...very beatiful.


----------



## Gozzy (Jul 8, 2006)

terrainmonkey said:
			
		

> give me a couple of days, i'll play with the example and see what i can come up with.




terrainmonkey,

I haven't even finished coding it and you're already customising the output. 

Excellent, just excellent! 

G.


----------



## Gozzy (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's another demo. This one includes a ruin (there are various types) and a number of the tree graphics have been cleaned up from the previous version. Some other bits and pieces have been tuned too. This image is about 70% the size of the full resolution version generated by the code.

I'll be posting version 1.0 of the code soon so more comments would be welcome before then.

G.


----------



## pogre (Jul 11, 2006)

Although I hate to ruin the beauty of these - is there an easy way to superimpose a grid on them?


----------



## Gozzy (Jul 11, 2006)

pogre said:
			
		

> Although I hate to ruin the beauty of these - is there an easy way to superimpose a grid on them?




Done! It's an option you can choose to turn on or off.

I've attached a cut-out of a map to demonstrate what it looks like at full resolution.

I'm going to release this soon if no one else comes up with any requests.

Cheers!
Gozzy


----------



## EldonG (Jul 12, 2006)

Friggin' EXCELLENT!  EXACTLY what I've been needing!  Thank you, man!


----------

